# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Corbynism in denial

## UKSmartypants

Labour was accused of illegally harassing  and discriminating Jews under Jeremy Corbyn today in a damning report  into anti-Semitism under his leadership of the party.

A landmark report by the Equality and Human Rights Commission found the party committed unlawful acts in three different areas during the dark years under the hard Left icon.

The  EHRC's 130-page report said it found 'significant failings in the way  the Labour Party has handled anti-Semitism complaints over the last four  years'.

It said they found 'specific  examples of harassment, discrimination and political interference', but  also noted 'a lack of leadership within the Labour Party on these  issues', which it said was 'hard to reconcile with its stated commitment  to a zero-tolerance approach to anti-Semitism'.  

The  EHRC served Labour with an unlawful act notice under the Equality Act  2010 and has been given until December 10 to act on recommendations in  the report or find itself in court.

The  report heaps pressure on new leader Sir Keir Starmer to take action  against his predecessor, and risk a new Labour civil war over the  issue. 

Speaking to reporters  today, Alasdair Henderson, from the EHRC, said 'The failure of  leadership was during the time when Jeremy Corbyn was leader. 

'As  leader of the party, with evidence of political interference within his  office, he has a responsibility for those failings.'  

Labour peer Andrew Adonis, tweeted: 'Jeremy Corbyn should properly resign from Parliament after this report.' 

But  Mr Corbyn showed little contrition this morning. In a statement on the  report he said 'I do not accept all of its findings' and blamed an  'obstructive party bureaucracy' for stalling his attempts to reform the  complaints system.

He said Jewish  Labour members were right to expect the party to deal with anti-Semitism  'and I regret that it took longer to deliver that change than it  should', but added 'the scale of the problem was also dramatically  overstated for political reasons by our opponents inside and outside the  party'. 

'Damning' inquiry into Labour anti-Semitism finds that the party broke the law under Jeremy Corbyn | Daily Mail Online

----------

Canadianeye (10-29-2020),donttread (10-29-2020),Neo (10-29-2020),Oceander (10-29-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Labour was accused of illegally harassing  and discriminating Jews under Jeremy Corbyn today in a damning report  into anti-Semitism under his leadership of the party.
> 
> A landmark report by the Equality and Human Rights Commission found the party committed unlawful acts in three different areas during the dark years under the hard Left icon.
> 
> The  EHRC's 130-page report said it found 'significant failings in the way  the Labour Party has handled anti-Semitism complaints over the last four  years'.
> 
> It said they found 'specific  examples of harassment, discrimination and political interference', but  also noted 'a lack of leadership within the Labour Party on these  issues', which it said was 'hard to reconcile with its stated commitment  to a zero-tolerance approach to anti-Semitism'.  
> 
> The  EHRC served Labour with an unlawful act notice under the Equality Act  2010 and has been given until December 10 to act on recommendations in  the report or find itself in court.
> ...



Is anti-Semitism a big issue in UK?

----------


## Canadianeye

I thought that toadie had the good decency to just slink away after getting vote bitch slapped in the UK.

He should resign.

----------


## Canadianeye

Guess he doesn't have to now.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Is anti-Semitism a big issue in UK?



Well the hard left are antisemitic, because (as ive pointed out before) all left wing doctrines become fascististic eventually, and revert to antisemitism.  The UK on the whole are not antisemitic, but Labour, whos leadership and controlling council were taken over by Momentum, a de facto marxist group, developed rampant antisemitism to the point its jewish MP's and workers, who didnt subscribe to the hard left agenda, were resigning in droves, and the average UK Labour voter, appaled by the antisemitism, deserted them in the millions and voted for Boris.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I thought that toadie had the good decency to just slink away after getting vote bitch slapped in the UK.
> 
> He should resign.



He wont. One of the red lined built in doctrines of Marxists is to never admit you are wrong. Never, ever admit theres something wrong with  marxism, always blame it on somone else sabotaging or betryaing the faith. Corbyn is a classical  Stalinesque Marxist. He will never admit being wrong if it amounts to admitting marxism is flawed.

----------

Canadianeye (10-29-2020),Neo (10-29-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> He wont. One of the red lined built in doctrines of Marxists is to never admit you are wrong. Never, ever admit theres something wrong with  marxism, always blame it on somone else sabotaging or betryaing the faith. Corbyn is a classical  Stalinesque Marxist. He will never admit being wrong if it amounts to admitting marxism is flawed.


Is his suspension an action of his own party trying to rid itself of his toxicity...or simply a stall pattern initiative for everything about him to somehow blow over, and still keep those he brings to the "base" hanging around?

I really should follow what goes in the UK more.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Is his suspension an action of his own party trying to rid itself of his toxicity...or simply a stall pattern initiative for everything about him to somehow blow over, and still keep those he brings to the "base" hanging around?
> 
> I really should follow what goes in the UK more.


No, the Party leader is now Kier Starmer.  Starmer is a pragmatist, and moderate compared to Corbyn. Starmer  understands his party will never gain power as long as they are infected with the hard left marxist doctrine of Corbyn and Momentum, he knows he has to purge Labour of the hard left.  This report is just the weapon he needed to chop the head off the left wing  monster.  The purge of the hard left has started.

Starmer understand that Labour has to look reasonable and respectable to get the working mans votes. Blair understood the same thing,  which makes Starmer dangerous tothe Tories

----------

Canadianeye (10-29-2020),Neo (10-29-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> No, the Party leader is now Kier Starmer.  Starmer is a pragmatist, and moderate compared to Corbyn. Starmer  understands his party will never gain power as long as they are infected with the hard left marxist doctrine of Corbyn and Momentum, he knows he has to purge Labour of the hard left.  This report is just the weapon he needed to chop the head off the left wing  monster.  The purge of the hard left has started.
> 
> Starmer understand that Labour has to look reasonable and respectable to get the working mans votes. Blair understood the same thing,  which makes Starmer dangerous tothe Tories


They'll have a tough go of it. It eventually plays itself into the Bernie Bots narrative that is a constant go to for President Trump. He knows a certain amount them swung over to him in 2016...and he keeps the splintering narrative going.

It's a twofer and easy to do. It never heals the more he keeps picking at their scabs.

Boris simply has to run with it isn't just Corbyn, it is systemic in the Labour Party...and he could probably cite that the EHRC *had* to initiate this, not being satisfied with Labours response to their initial inquiry.

Then Boris just has to follow the rabbit hole and "sprinkle" revelations about another one discovered in the Labour Partys systemic anti-semitic cabal.

I betcha President Trump works the Bernie Bot angle just about every rally. He never gets "mean" when he mentions Sanders, cuz he is really just working more of Bernie Bots to grade over to him. The other day at a rally, he made sure Sanders was playing on the Jumbotron...ripping at lying Joe Biden.

Even if they don't swing to his camp, they have a good chance of abstaining from voting Biden...which is the classic twofer.

----------


## Dubler9

Corbyn was stitched up by the Establishment and the MSM. They never once showed proof.

----------


## Dubler9

Starmer is Justin Trudeau with flat batteries.

----------

Canadianeye (10-29-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Starmer is Justin Trudeau with flat batteries.


Macronesq.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Corbyn was stitched up by the Establishment and the MSM. They never once showed proof.



The ECHR Report (the ECHR being a notoriously left wing org) contians a mountain of proof and evidence, go and read it. Its overwhelming. Typical marxist denialism.Your a mate of Corbyns, i assume? - in which case, as the ECHR points out, you are part of the problem.

https://www.equalityhumanrights.com/...bour-party.pdf


130 pages of evidenced proof by an independant 3rd party investigation.

SUMMARY METHOD:

*To assess whether the Labour Party had committed unlawful acts of discrimination, harassment, or victimisation in relation to its members, we analysed a sample of 70 complaints of antisemitism made against Labour Party members.This sample included:

58 complaints chosen by us, from over 220 complaints identified in:

•submissions from the JLM and CAA
 •a report by Professor Alan Johnson, ‘Institutionally Antisemitic: Contemporary Left Antisemitism and the Crisis in the British Labour Party’ (March 2019), and 

•information in the public domain, and
 •12 complaints put forward by the Labour Party.
To narrow down the sample, we excluded:
•incidents of alleged antisemitism not reported to the Labour Party
 •complaints that were outside the timeframe of our terms of reference, and
•‘member-on-member’ conduct when it was unlikely that the Labour Party would be responsible for the conduct under the legal provisions we explain in Annex 3. 

Most of the sample related to conduct on social media, reflecting the predominance of that type of complaint overall. However, it also included conduct at meetings and events and comments made to the media.We assessed each complaint using the legal test set out in the Equality Act 2010. We talk about this in more detail in chapters 2 and 3 and annexes 2 and 3.

We also analysed each complaint, and all of the evidence submitted to the investigation, to consider the issues identified in the terms of reference (see Annex 6), and to make findings and recommendations on those matters

The Labour Party has said it submitted its own sample by selecting a range of cases that it thought demonstrated a fair overview of the successes, and past weaknesses, in    its   disciplinary process.* <section data-annotation-id="753R" style="transform: matrix(1.66667, 0, 0, 1.66667, 0, 0); transform-origin: -363.72px -323.678px 0px; left: 363.72px; top: 323.678px; width: 8.878px; height: 10.975px;" class="linkAnnotation"></section>*
We Also Looked at: 

•whether unlawful acts have been committed by the Labour Party and / or its employees and / or its agents

•the steps taken by the Party to implement the recommendations made in the reports on antisemitism by Baroness Royall, the Home Affairs Select Committee and Baroness Chakrabarti•whether the Rule Book and the Party’s investigation and disciplinary processes have enabled, or could enable, it to deal efficiently and effectively with complaints of race and / or religion or belief discrimination,and racial harassment and / or victimisation, including whether appropriate sanctions have been and / or could be applied, and

•whether the Party has responded to complaints of unlawful acts in a lawful, efficient and effective manner. In determining whether an unlawful act had been committed, we adopted the civil standard of proof, which is on the balance of probabilities, and applied the principles set out in the Equality Act 2010.

We received a large amount of written evidence, which we reviewed carefully. We tested it with detailed requests for further information from the Labour Partyand individual witnesses as appropriate. We took into account the replies given to those requests. In light of the breadth and depth of this written material, we were satisfied that oral evidence was not needed to ensure that the investigation was fair or proportionate. Further, we were satisfied that we could reach findings without needing to hold an oral hearing

*
Perfectly fair and reasonable. So lets not have any of your bollox about a stichup. Its been properly and fairly investigatewd by a independant 3rd party.*
*

----------

Neo (10-30-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

Blair was found to have clean hands by an enquiry. Enquiries are set up by the very Establishment people who are part of the bollox going on. There has never been a single person with evidence in this day and age where everyone has a phone camera recording facility.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Blair was found to have clean hands by an enquiry. Enquiries are set up by the very Establishment people who are part of the bollox going on. There has never been a single person with evidence in this day and age where everyone has a phone camera recording facility.



ECHR just posted 130 pages of evidence, from eye witnesses......

----------

